# Clipping your tiel's nails



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a guide with some information on giving your back a break from those scratches and maintaining your tiel's nails. To aid you and your tiel with this, always provide perches that aid in "filing" your tiels nails and they walk and perch. Items like pedicure perches, chalk/mineral 
perches and lava rocks are helpful but not always enough. 

When it comes time for clipping, I found the easiest way is to acctually hold the bird yourself. Instead on a flat countertop, you can even wrap a towel around to aid you in holding them still. Covering a bird's eyes with the towel will help eliminate some of the fear in some cases. 

Now, onto materials. One important this is to always have your materials available to you from the start. You do not want to have to look for things while you are doing this. The items needed are :

*File, Scissors and/or nail clippers *
I like using scissors and a file but both work just fine. Choose what you are most comfortable with.

*Flour or Cornstartch*
This should help clog any bleeding in case too much is clipped. I know this is scary for some owners but if you are prepared and take your time ,everything will work out. An easy way to keep some flour/cornstartch onhand is in an airtight container, separate from the one you use for cooking. You don't want to have to dip your tiel in the flour you'll be using to make cookies tommorrow. 
*
Your tiel*
This item is very important in the clipping process.


Now that you're ready with the supplies, time for clipping. Below is a diagram of the nail itself.











If you look, you'll see where inside the nail is a blood line called the quick. This is the area that you would need to avoid. You must try and clip below that line to avoid bleeding. Remember that it's always better to clip too little then too much. In case you do, don't panick, just gently place your tiel inside or over the flour container and make sure the area gets covered with flour. This should stop the bleeding. At this point, I would not continue immediately as you do not want to agitate your tiel and make the blood flow faster. Take a break and try again. 

Keep in mind taking your time and clipping a little at a time is best. Make your tiel comfortable by talking to them and giving plenty of head scritches after. Good luck!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks very much, that is really useful.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is very interesting, thank you!!


----------

